# VW Atlas



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

2019 Atlas V6 4Motion, Momentum cold air intake oiled filter, H&R sport springs lowered 1.5 inches,20 inch Graphite Trenton wheels.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Very nice - did you get the dry or oiled media for the intake?


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

anorine said:


> Very nice - did you get the dry or oiled media for the intake?


oiled filter, less restriction


----------



## Juneau21 (Jun 20, 2021)

How was the install on the springs? curious about hours/cost as I'm looking to go the same route


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

It was about $600 to have them installed by the shop i go to.I was surprised how well the car drove after installing the springs handled really well and not shoppy like other springs.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

thanks for the side shots!
im lowered on HR also and 20's do look small now... unanimous decision, gots to be 21-22"


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

Can’t do 21 or 22s roads are really bad here in north east, i’m keeping the 20s but going to 265 50 20.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

at least get some 10mm spacers on all corners to help fill the fender arches


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

the 265 50 20 continentals are going to be around 1/2 inch wider than the 255 i have now that’s good enough.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

the spacers will help push the wheel out slightly giving it a more 'full' look.


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

Looks very good with that drop! I assume stock shocks...any thoughts on how they will hold up?


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes factory shocks.The car drives really good with the H&R springs.I spoke with someone at H&R regarding using the H&R springs with the factory shocks and they said i wouldn’t have any problems.I got an alignment done after the springs were installed it’ aligned just like it came from the factory.I had similar springs on other cars before with factory shocks never had any problems.


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

bombarral1 said:


> Yes factory shocks.The car drives really good with the H&R springs.I spoke with someone at H&R regarding using the H&R springs with the factory shocks and they said i wouldn’t have any problems.I got an alignment done after the springs were installed it’ aligned just like it came from the factory.I had similar springs on other cars before with factory shocks never had any problems.


I don't have any experience with H&R but they have a good reputation. If the ride is as good as the look I'd say you've got a winner


----------



## bombarral1 (Jun 17, 2021)

Very happy with the ride even with the crappie roads here in Rhode island.


----------



## mrhousenation36 (9 mo ago)

bombarral1 said:


> Momentum cold air intake


Very cool


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

bombarral1 said:


> Very happy with the ride even with the crappie roads here in Rhode island.


If you don't mind to answer,how much is springs cost?
On their website it's shows $499 for CS 2021 but Amazon $264 with different part #
TY


----------



## bng_brigade (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking Good!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bombarral1 said:


> Very happy with the ride even with the crappie roads here in Rhode island.


Your ride looks great! Did you put the H&R springs over OEM equipment? Do you find the H&R springs reduce the “float/bounce” when going over bumps? That’s what I’m looking to reduce without the ride becoming harsh. I take it you had not only an alignment but calibration of assist systems?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Your ride looks great! Did you put the H&R springs over OEM equipment? Do you find the H&R springs reduce the “float/bounce” when going over bumps? That’s what I’m looking to reduce without the ride becoming harsh. I take it you had not only an alignment but calibration of assist systems?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I'm looking to do too but have been hesitant as the ones that I have seen so far that had done any suspension modifications doesn't have all the sensors that would be in the SELp. Afraid that it will make the sensors go crazy and/or not function properly. Calibration of them I hear is quite pricey 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> This is what I'm looking to do too but have been hesitant as the ones that I have seen so far that had done any suspension modifications doesn't have all the sensors that would be in the SELp. Afraid that it will make the sensors go crazy and/or not function properly. Calibration of them I hear is quite pricey
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


On the coilover thread here @skydaman said that he didn’t need any calibration of anything. He had a SEL-P so all systems including 360 cameras. I understand that’s only one case but he’s a lot lower than what you’d be with the springs and it seemed to work out fine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]bboshart [/mention]thank you for the reference, it’s appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> On the coilover thread here @skydaman said that he didn’t need any calibration of anything. He had a SEL-P so all systems including 360 cameras. I understand that’s only one case but he’s a lot lower than what you’d be with the springs and it seemed to work out fine.


Thank you for this info! Skydaman did mention that at first the sensors got all wacky but seems to have self corrected. Just couldn't confirm the park assist as it's not used (while I do use it from time to time so that is an unknown). He did adjust the height in obd which probably is a good idea. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------

